# Deer Skull Mount



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I made this for my father for Father's Day and never got around to posting the pictures. But with deer season coming up fast I thought I would. 

It's made with 5/4 red oak and 1/2" walnut for the scroll work. Finished with poly.


----------



## raveon (Dec 12, 2011)

That is nice! I like the design and the fact that it is like no other plaque mount I've seen before. Nice job in the scrollwork as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

I will have to show this to my son. He mounted several skulls on cypress boards, but not with hangers or scroll work.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Travico said:


> I will have to show this to my son. He mounted several skulls on cypress boards, but not with hangers or scroll work.


Have any pictures? I like seeing the different mounts.


----------



## chopnhack (Dec 16, 2007)

That is really awesome! I like the fact that if you have more guests with coats, there's always the antlers (just kidding) :laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

BigJoe16, I do have some pictures, and I think they are on Facebook. I will get them and post them or I will take some with my camera. It may be a while, but I will get them.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Travico said:


> BigJoe16, I do have some pictures, and I think they are on Facebook. I will get them and post them or I will take some with my camera. It may be a while, but I will get them.


I'd appricate it! 
Google search pictures are only so good.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Here are some pics of the deer and squirrel mounts at my sons house. I made the deer mounts and he did the squirrel. Some of the pics are a little blurry.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

And more


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

That's the prettiest and functional mount I have seen. The awesome scroll work is a great accent. Love the hooks. Great job!


----------

